# Christmas Guitar Gifts!



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

My Christmas Guitar Gift was a 3 hole punch. I've been lazy and haven't punched about 3 dozen songs/lyrics/chords that needed to be put into my music binder. I used to take them to work, punch them and bringing them home and put them into my binder. Somewhere along the way I lost my groove.

This 3 hole punch is awesome. The sheets have been punched and put into my binder. (alphabetically)

What did others get?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have a 3 hole punch that the girls stole, I also have to put my music in the binder.

I got inspiration to play in the form of Whiskey, nothing music related.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Aside from the Clapton Crossroads 2010 DVD, I bought myself the Johnny Hiland Bluegrass Guitar DVD from Hot Licks and just ordered a Simon and Patrick Songsmith Burst cutaway.

Merry Xmas to me


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I got two packs of strings for my acoustic. Martin 80/20 Bronze Lights and a set of DR Rare Phospher Bronze Mediums. Kind of excited to see what the DR's are going to sound like on my Yammy.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I got a string winder / cutter, guitar cleaning kit and a harmonica holder.......need to buy a harmonica now!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I got a book/cd combo of 100 Great Blues Licks. Although I am primarily an acoustic player, I guess the wifey is encouraging me to dig out the 335 and fill our home with hurtin' tunes.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought myself a Sennheiser E906 microphone, the Clapton Crossroads 2010 BluRay and a Robert Cray CD/DVD package.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i got this...
ThinkGeek :: Electronic Rock Guitar Shirt

haven't monkey'd with it much...but its kind of cool!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I got a couple of sets of strings and a clip on tuner. Great since I seldom get stuff from my wife that is music related as I seem to take care of my needs.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I got a few nice things...
The Definitive Guitar Handbook
Fender The Golden Age 1946-1970
Electronic Guitar Classics (Desktop daily calendar)
I Am Ozzy - Autobiography
... and a little special somethin' somethin' from myself... A Martin DC16 GTE Acoustic!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I gots me a set of strings - 10s. Hoooweee !!!


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

This year, I got the DVD set Early Southern Guitar Styles by Mike Seeger. Last year, I got Southern Banjo Styles by Mike Seeger. Yup, I'm a Mike Seeger fan. Both sets are put out by Homespun Tapes.


----------

